# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  4 juillet manifestation contre la ferme des 1000 veaux à La Courtine

## laurencegg

Collectif OEDA


ALERTE !!! Nous venons d'apprendre que les éleveurs prévoient 1200 personnes pour une contre manif, le 4 juillet ! 
 Allons nous être moins nombreux, lorsque 87 % des français sont opposés à l'élevage intensif ?! 
 Allons nous les laisser triompher par le nombre ?! 
 Allons nous laisser passer cette occasion de ridiculiser la FNSEA, qui  piétine des ragondins, enferme des oiseaux dans des boites aux lettres,  soutient tous les projets de Ferme Usine...
 NON !!! VENEZ MANIFESTER LE 4 JUILLET A LA COURTINE !!!!

https://www.facebook.com/collectif.oeda

----------


## laurencegg

300 participants,
Ca fait pas tellement

Les premiers veaux sont annoncés pour septembre 2015
Mais il est encore possible d'agir

voter contre dans ce sondage : http://france3-regions.francetvinfo.fr/limousin/

Envoyer des courriers à Intermarché et à Jean Rozé (je vais essayer de mettre les courriers type)

----------


## armandine

J'ai cliqué sur le lien, mais je n'ai pas trouvé le sondage

----------


## laurencegg

> J'ai cliqué sur le lien, mais je n'ai pas trouvé le sondage


C'était un sondage ponctuel sur 24 ou 48 heures

----------


## superdogs

Pas présente le 4 avec regrets.. mais par la pensée oui. Alors, il y avait beaucoup d'éleveurs pour la contre manif ou c'était du flan ??

----------


## laurencegg

En fait la manif des éleveurs avait lieu la veille. Il y avait 1000 personnes, mais d'après les témoignages la grande majorité de des personnes étaient là pour manger la génisse à la broche ::  mais pas tant pour soutenir les éleveurs.
Malheureusement le contrat avec la sva jean roze est signé. Mais le collectif OEDA prépare autre chose comme action.

----------


## armandine

On ne peut RIEN contre le fric........

----------


## laurencegg

tout n'est pas perdu : 

http://www.collectif-oeda.fr/texte/infos%20manif.html

----------

